# Best semi auto hunting rifle?



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Ok, let's hear it. I want to start saving for a new rifle for hunting season and am leaning toward a Browning BAR. It will be chambered in 30-06, possibly in .308 ..... just wanted some opinions on what's out there.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Here you go ready to hunt right now ammo and all!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/wts-rem-7400-308-auto-loader-107082/


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

IMO - the BAR just does not come close to the LR308 .
I have read all the forums on its accuracy and it just does not have sub MOA accuracy like the LR308.
the SR25 is a cool looking LR308 or you can have other calibers'


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You don't need a new gun, you need to learn how to aim.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bolt action for the win!!! more accurate and less likely to jam


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate semi auto rifles but a BAR is the only way to go unless you want a black gun and I'm a die hard Remington fan.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I hate semi auto rifles but a BAR is the only way to go unless you want a black gun and I'm a die hard Remington fan.


then buy a sub MOA Remington :thumbsup: It’s actually a DPMS .308 rifle dressed up in RealTree camo,


http://archives.gunsandammo.com/content/remington-r25-review

http://gunnuts.net/2010/04/06/remington-r-25-308/


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Benelli R1 is pretty nice. Wanna buy one in 30-06?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

HisName said:


> then buy a sub MOA Remington :thumbsup: It’s actually a DPMS .308 rifle dressed up in RealTree camo,
> 
> 
> http://archives.gunsandammo.com/content/remington-r25-review
> ...


Rather have a BAR. Not a black gun fan.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> You don't need a new gun, you need to learn how to aim.


So do you! the only deer i missed this year was 439 yards away...

i've hit everything else, one just eluded me...:whistling:

fill the air with hope and lead!:thumbup:


----------



## lilwhaler (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a browning BAR 270 that i love. Most accurate rifle that ive owned.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

A Friend has a BAR in 30-06 I think he has base and rings It is in very good cond. It want shoot sub-moa but I have him shoot 1-in and 1 1/2 in. with it. He wants 675.00 for it. If interested PM me. jj


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Honestly I don't get caught up in the sub MOA mumbo jumbo.... not saying it's not important, i'm just saying that if there is a 1/2MOA difference in guns, i'm still only going to be 1 1/2 inches off at 300 yards... let's be real here, 1 1/2 inches isn't too big of an issue when you get hit with a freakin bullet. If I can shoot 5 bullets in 7-10 seconds and group somewhere around 3-4 inches at 100 yards, that's fine by me.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Being a recent transplant here in the south, Ive not been to enough gun shows nor plugged into the local gun trading loop much, but out west, it's not uncommon to find old Winchester model 100s floating around. Damn nice rifles as far as winchesters go, and I still would see far more 308s than 243 etc.
Not to knock how deer are hunted here, in fact Im more prone to call it deer waiting compared to how I have to hunt whitetail deer back in Arizona, but I don't see why anything as big as 308 would be necessary?
Appears that waiting in a tree stand,and having the deer nibble corn from a feeder maybe what,40-60 yards, that a lighter caliber would be ideal? I don't know, Ive not hunted them here so Im speaking out of school. In Arizona, I typically used a .223 or .243, or if I knew I'd be in big canyon country I use a tack driving 25-06 ackley improved, but always felt way over gunned with it.
Typically our shots in the desert border country would average 2-300 yards, or if shooting cross canyon on bedded or feeding bucks could take you into the 3-400 yard range.
308 is a great cartridge and lots of semi autos out there now chambered for it, but many are the AR platform, which is tougher on a guy looking for a more traditional hunting rifle platform. 
Good luck finding what you want, maybe check out some of the western forums such "backpage", there gun listings are voluminous.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

BAR you wont be dissapointed


----------



## CH-47 DR. (Aug 11, 2009)

*Bar*

I would go with a BAR. I've had 7400s and I now have a BAR in 7mm mag.Recoil is not bad at all and the guy I bought it from put three shots @ 100 yds that could be covered with a dime.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Winchester 100?


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Winchester model 100, very similar to the Winchester model 88. Both rifles have the same lines, the model 88 was lever action, the model 100 is semiautomatic. The model 100 semiauto has much cleaner lines that either the Remington semiauto or the Browning BAR, at least to my eye. Slim, sleek nice handling rifle, chambered in I think three different calibers, .243,.308 and .284. The couple Ive handled and shot were of decent accuracy.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Az-Vic said:


> voluminous.


Holy shit. You're definitely not from around here.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Love my BAR Short Track! Get one and you'll never hunt with a boring bolt action again!


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

You got that right Joe!, Im a fish out of water here. Ive come from knowing everything about where I lived, flora,fauna,geology,culture adn society....to knowing absolutely nothing.....hell of a feeling, but Im trying to get up to speed


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've hot 5 BARs from 243 to 7mag and love each one


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

As everybody has said before, the BAR is the one semi-auto to get. I had a 7400 and sold it . Bought a BAR in 30/06 and hunted with it for 10 years. It's a great gun but I like the A-Bolt even better.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I was always partial to the Remington 742 Woodsmaster 243 or 30-06


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ya, ya"ll keep talkin it up about all them "High priced BARS" and what ever,I guess my ol' Rem. 7400 3006 an Leuopld will have to do.I just wish,I wish I knew just how many,never mind,ya'll wouldn't beleive it anyway! HAHA


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

C'mon Mike.... let's hear it...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

What?That my 7400,that is my go to deer rifle for 30 years,That go's through several boxes of rem. cor-lock every season,Has no FTF or FTE issues,has no problem putting them in the back of the truck.OK.I must have the only Rem 7400 thats every bit as good as a BAR just to here people talk.Maybe I just keep mine cleaner than others.IDK


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike same experience with my Rem 7400 in .308, a tack driver without having to spend a fortune on a gun! Never a FTF or FTE, never a problem.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not that familiar with the 7400 but looking at the price of the one Frank has for sell, I can buy a used BAR pretty easily for that, so I'm not seeing where they are so much cheaper. What am I missing??


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Wharf, that is true but you will not get the ammo, 2 stocks, the scope, sighted in without the expense so I would say go for it. A new BAR is over $1000 so if you can get the gun for 500 I'd say you got a real deal!! Get what you want mine was just a suggestion since you did ask...Good Luck


----------

